# PDX wheelbuilders?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Yo PDXers, who are some good master wheelbuilders in Portland? I need a set of fixie wheels built and I don't want just a shop kid to build them up and I'm not comfortable enough to do it myself so I need to head to a bigger pond.

Anyone who you've had a great experience with? I'm using Paul hubs and probably some DT Swiss rims so I want them built rock solid the first time.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Dean at Bike Central*

Had him build me up 2 sets of fixed wheels: Velocy Deep Vee tubs with Miche hubs for the track, and Open Pros with Surly hubs for the road. Perfection! He is one of a handful of fixed gear/track equipment gurus in PDX. Top of my list.

http://www.bike-central.com

hrv


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Err.. is he the long haired guy? Everytime I go in there with intent to purchase he's condescending. He seems to know his stuff but needs to work on communication. Which is to say I'll consider him but he's got some negative cool points.

Does River City have a resident wheel building guru? Or any of the other shops...


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Look up 'curmudgeon' and you'll see his picture!*

But I've found he's one of the nicest, most helpful guys around. I guess it helps that I race in their 'fast twitch Friday' series on the track. 

With the deep fixed base of riders in PDX I imagine there's quite a few good builders around.
Just only have worked with Dean. PdxMark, any ideas?

hrv


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

hrv said:


> Look up 'curmudgeon' and you'll see his picture!


Definitely... I don't make it up there often enough to be a regular so I can see where you are coming from. What's the series like? Lots of people? I've only been out there at odd times when there are a couple people around and never for a race.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 7, 2004)

*Try Bill Larsen at Cycle Path*

Bill built an eno/open pro wheel for me for just over $200. Pretty good considering the cheapest I could find the hub on the web was $130. The thing is bullit proof.
Bill doesn't specialize in fixie stuff but he seems to get ahold of just about anything. He is really good at answering his email as well (I think he's a one man shop.).
He's up on MLK:
http://halffastvelo.com/cyclepath.htm


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*My two choices*

Dean at Bike Central is very good, particularly at resolving chain alignment issues on SS/fixie bikes. He knows almost at a glance what hub or hubs will or won't align with which chainrings. He is very good, but he's not going to be an instant best friend. If there are any issues or questions about compatibility between the hub and crank you have or are planning to get, I'd go to Dean, enjoy his crankiness, and end up with a very good fixed gear wheel. It's good to know how to relate to someone who's not a kiss-up... (like most of us are...)

If you know you have parts that will or do align, and you want a friendlier atmosphere where they also build great wheels, I'd go to Sellwood Cycle Repair. 

http://www.sellwoodcycle.com/

As the name suggets, they focus on being a repair shop over a sales shop.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Bill is the bomb!*

Bring him a 6 pack of Lagunitas (Sirius), he's worth it. Cycle Path is a small shop that sponsers Valf Fast Vello and Sorella Forte. He's moving into bigger quarters this summer I believe. 

Does great work, built my wife's Deep V's while we waiteda nd chatted with us the whole time. Also got my Airborne from him. Bill and Josh surpass the other shops IMHO.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Another vote for Dean*

Bike Central's built both of my sets of wheels -- they're awesome. I've replied to the OP in another thread, but figured I'd get my opinion in here, too.

A little curmudgeonly might be -good-, IMHO. It's better than SALESMANly. I, too, was initially put off; but in the end I'm happy I went with them.


----------



## bcm119 (May 22, 2002)

Yo Asterisk, don't you live in Cow-vallis? I do too, and I don't trust any of the shops here in town either.... but I recently had a wheel built by Paul's in Eugene. It was an old training wheel, so I thought I'd give them a try, and I am pretty impressed. Very good tension and really round. Of course, its an OP laced to a standard Ultegra hub with straight 14's and brass nips, so its hard to f--- it up, but if you find yourself in eugene more often than Portland, give Paul's a try. Paul's has much less attitude than Hutch's.


----------

